# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Υπoγραφες μελων

## spirosco

Παρακαλουνται οσα μελη τα οποια οι υπογραφες τους εχουν περιεχομενο 
που δεν συμβαδιζει με τους κανονες αυτου του forum (προσβλητικα σχολια, ειρωνιες, υπονοουμενα κλπ) 
να φροντισουν να τις αφαιρεσουν εντος 24ωρου.
Σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση οι προκλητικες υπογραφες θα αφαιρεθουν απο τους διαχειριστες του forum.
Στο μελλον υπογραφες που δεν συναδουν με τους κανονες χρησης του forum θα αφαιρουνται χωρις προειδοποιηση.




> Σχετικά με το περιεχόμενο, την κοσμιότητα, και το ύφος των δημοσιεύσεων, καθώς και την επικοινωνία με τα συντονιστικά όργανα: 
> 
> β) Επιθέσεις σε άλλους χρήστες, Συντονιστές ή Αdmin, θα αντιμετωπίσουν μηδενική ανεκτικότητα. Συγκεκριμένα, η δυσφήμιση, ο χλευασμός, η επιθετική ειρωνεία και κάθε είδους προσωπικές προσβολές θα διαγράφονται από τις δημοσιεύσεις χωρίς προειδοποίηση, και θα υπάρχει σύσταση προς το άτομο για αποφυγή επανάληψης. 
> 
> 
> ιγ) Οι υπογραφές των μελών στο φόρουμ διέπονται από τους ίδιους κανόνες με τα μηνύματά τους.

----------


## socrates

++++

----------

